# Grip end caps?



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe this is pretty dumb, but here goes: Is there any point to having end caps on your handlebar or grips? My end caps fell off my odi grips cause the bar is recessed in a bit. I lost one somewhere, so I just removed them both. Other than getting dirt in there when I drop her, do I really need them???


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The end caps keep you from taking a core sample of your thigh or ribs in the event you crash. The over the end style of lock-on grip end cap is a bit much in my opinion, I just get a couple push in end plugs from the bike shop that are just big enough to fill the hole. But coming from someone who has seen what happens to people who crash without plugs, I would suggest replacing them.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

IDK about any technical problems with not having any end caps but it would be a great excuse to get these.

http://www.purelycustom.com/c-47-handlebar-end-caps.aspx

Edit:^^^ OK this does count as a tech. prob.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Need em.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^This^^*



zebrahum said:


> The end caps keep you from taking a core sample of your thigh or ribs in the event you crash. The over the end style of lock-on grip end cap is a bit much in my opinion, I just get a couple push in end plugs from the bike shop that are just big enough to fill the hole. But coming from someone who has seen what happens to people who crash without plugs, I would suggest replacing them.


I agree with this entire post.

I treated a lady on the connector between Mary's and Horsethief out in Fruita who had taken a core sample out of her upper thigh. Her bars twisted and she went OTB, driving her leg in to her bars. Not having plugs ruined her ride. I'm sure she met some nice people at the hospital.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

get plugs if you prefer bruises to holes in your leg.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I took a handlebar end to the chest last weekend.... I imagine I would still be in the hospital without the plugs! Cookie-cutter injuries are very nasty!


I like the ODI ends that come with Oury lock-on grips... they're bigger than standard ones, and actually cover the outside clamp. Plus, they saved my a$$!


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

The Hope plugs are cheap insurance for carbon bars...there are gouges taken out of the aluminum from when the bike gets dumped on a rock, but the Carbon weave is still intact and not split.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> I agree with this entire post.
> 
> I treated a lady on the connector between Mary's and Horsethief out in Fruita who had taken a core sample out of her upper thigh. Her bars twisted and she went OTB, driving her leg in to her bars. Not having plugs ruined her ride. I'm sure she met some nice people at the hospital.


Owwwiieee!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I even use caps under my Oury grips to help prevent getting holes in the end of the grips.. they are cheap at most dealers. there are different sizes bring one in if you have one, or the bike.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Front wheel hits big rock. Wheel snaps around (so does handlebar). I pitch over the front. Far end of the bar digs into the dirt, I land on end pointing up. All took about an eighth of a second to skewer myself. It hurt to laugh for a few weeks and rolling over in bed was tough. Would have been worse without a simple bar end plug.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> IDK about any technical problems with not having any end caps but it would be a great excuse to get these.
> 
> http://www.purelycustom.com/c-47-handlebar-end-caps.aspx
> 
> Edit:^^^ OK this does count as a tech. prob.


Lol, I might have to get some of the "Rocket powered, Monkey navigated" ones next time I have a spare $25 burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

Something i learned from my BMX days is a cheap alternative to bar ends, is shoving a nickle inside the grip, and putting the grip on the bars. Only works if you dont crash and rip the ends of the grips . which then the nickle falls out.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

OP, PM me I have a few I'll mail it to you.


----------

